# what times should i be running?



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

i have a det, t25,jwt ecu,370 inj, tmic,2 1/2dp, and soon to be a full 2 1/2 full exhausts. and im boosting to 6psi. any ideas? i also have a walboro hp fuel pump ordered.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

You're going to run a 14.2 @ 98 MPH. BTW the fuel pump will not do you any good. Your stock one can handle 250 HP, and you're not making that much. You will also make more HP by going to a full 3" exhaust. Also, stock boost on a BB DET is 6.5 psi.


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

well i have times from today. remember it was 90+ degrees outside, i have tmic, oem rear exhausts and street tires and got a [email protected] 1st is useless, 2nd is better. i need slicks and my exhausts.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

Hmm, I was way off... and your times are way too slow for that engine. I don't mean it's your fault necessarily but maybe it's not tuned right? Can you post your timeslips? If you've dynoed the car, can you post the dyno sheet? Looking at those might give us some insight as to what's going on.

You should be trapping at 98 MPH at the very slowest I think, unless you've got some tuning issues. I ran a 13.8 @ 101 MPH with the same setup you have... the only main difference being a full 3" exhaust system. It just doesn't seem like that should make THAT much of a difference. FWIW, my runs were also on street tires, and it was something like 95 degrees that day.

What are you using for engine management? Oh wait, I just noticed this... you're running a top mounted intercooler. Do you have a scoop cut out for it? Even with a scoop it's still basically an interheater... heat soak gets really bad. Any other details you can give us about the car?


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

i removed the hood, but have yet to make a scoop . everyone at the track said they were off 1/2-1second. i am getting the exhausts put on friday, and stripping the interior. i will let you know how it turns out. it is 82 today for a high, where last sat the heat index was 103.. this comming sat, it is suppost to be 86.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

okay, definitely let us know. But with the hood off... it's better than with the hood on, but it's not as good as a hood scoop because air isn't being forced into the intercooler, it's just going over it. If you switch to a front mount setup you'll probably gain some HP.

And 86 degrees seems more reasonable, you should be able to pull of some better times.


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

i am alos bringing the stock ser wheels, and going to drop pressure like a mofo, 12 pounds. well see, if they dont blow. they need better tires anyway, eagle rsa suck. im praying fo a 13.xx i am going to make a scoop, and pack the ic with ice between runs.

Brian


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

i didnt make the track yesterday, got frustrated that the muffler shop took all day. i will go next weekend.

Brian


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Don't get too anxious while staging and pay attention to the christmas trees and focus on your powerband. Learn your car and it's power band and I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

my best time was. well the only slip i could find was a 

rt .542
60 2.521
330 6.559
1/8 9.852
mph 74.87
1000 12.680
1/4 15.092
mph 93.03

i ran a best 60' time of 2.26 with a [email protected], the run before was a [email protected] well see sat. 

Brian


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Your car should be going a little faster than that!! Check the timing. Are you putting out alot of black smoke? At worst you should be doing 14.4-14.1 @97-99mph....


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

i have tried to check the timing, but im unsure of how to read the marks. i was told the marks read -5,0,5,10,15,20. so my question is which way to read them while standing by the pass. fender, do i read left to right, or right to left? i was told 15degrees is where i want to be. which way do i twist the dist.? clockwise or counterclockwise. i know a little about swapping motors, changing autos to sticks, but timing, i dont have a clue.


Brian


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

In your case, I would set the timing at 12 degrees just because you haven't had the motor long. As far as the proper procedure for checking the timing on the SR's I'm not sure because I don't remember if you need to plug certain vacuum lines or not. Someone else in this forum should be able to help. I'm more of CA18DET fanatic and on this motor you just hook up your timing light and point away. I do know that each number represent the degree before top dead center.............


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

I agree that 93-94 MPH is way too slow for that engine. Something is definitely not right. Make sure your timing is set correctly. I would put it at 15 BTDC.

You read the timing marks from left to right. To figure out which way to turn the distributor, have somebody else rotate it while you watch the timing marks. of course you should be able to tell anyway because the RPMs will rise or drop as you rotate the distributor.

As always, much more info about SE-Rs and what to do with them can be found on SE-R.net. For example, here's a page you should probably check out:

http://www.se-r.net/engine/about_timing.html 

Read that whole page, there's some good tips on there.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

The reason why I said set the timing at 12 degrees BTDC is because you said you're already sat at 15 and the loss of power indicate detonation. Your knock sensor is picking up pinging and pulling the timing back and I bet that's what's trashing your trap time. Keep your ears open and learn about your investment because in the world of forced induction, "POP goes the weasel" and you'll be @ssed out of some pistons. Been there, done that and don't care to do it again. Also be weary of the ECU you are using and don't assume that everything is kosher because itall came as a package deal. I'll be checking the compression today if I were you.............my 4 cents worth....Zak knows a little more about the SR20 than I do so don't be afraid to ask ????'s


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

i am running jwt ecu, and i have been driving the car everyday, now have 1200+ miles on the motor since the swap. i am also thinking that with the timing off(maybe 7-8 advanced) and stock echausts on a hot day, that might be the reason i was soo slow. saturday needs to hurry up and get here. i dont know if i will see triple diget trap speeds, but i think it is possible. now that i have turbo back 2 1/2 exhausts, it feels alot better. 

Brian


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

ok i just read the page you game me Zak. thabk you, but i have a question. does this apply to det motors?

Brian


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

[email protected], kills included a mustang cobra, a cocky z-28 owner who will never be beat by a 4 banger, and he would have beat me but his clutch slipped, and a 2nd z28. 

Brian


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I see you've learned to launch that puppy a little better, huh? Your trap speed is right on time Good job............


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

TUNED200 said:


> *ok i just read the page you game me Zak. thabk you, but i have a question. does this apply to det motors?
> 
> Brian *


The JWT chip is always tuned to run on 15 degrees base timing (unless it's specifically tuned for something else, such as C4 cams or something). So if you have a JWT chip, set your base timing to 15. Let it do the rest.


----------



## DOHCslide (Aug 18, 2002)

you should get a fuel pump too. ive know of 3 stock fuel pumps to die with in a month of swapping in a det, two ended up in blown motors. i guess its just too much strain on the stock unit. look at it this way: its cheap insurance and if you upgrade now you wont have to later and it doesnt require reprogaming the ecu. personally i went with the venom 300zx pump for $170. its supposed to be good to 500hp and it drops right in. 
shawn


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

i have the fuel pump in warlboro 255hr hp. my 60" time didnt improve from the 2.2's but top end picked up. i adjusted my timing, thanks Zak. now for a test pipe and boost controller.

Brian


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

TUNED200 said:


> *well i have times from today. remember it was 90+ degrees outside, i have tmic, oem rear exhausts and street tires and got a [email protected] 1st is useless, 2nd is better. i need slicks and my exhausts.*


You don't need slicks yet. I'm running on my stock crap ass tires. 175/ 70-13's at 25psi, and i have basically the same mods that you do. At the time of this slip all that was done to the car was intake/ exhaust with cat/ JWT ecu on stock boost. 










As you can see my reaction times are shit beause I don't care about them. I just sit at the line and concentrate on my launching. Try feathering the clutch a little, and try to not lead foot it so much in 1st gear.


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

if i am pulling 2.2's in the 60' and your running 2.3-2.4's then i am hooking up a little better than you. for a complete breakdown go to http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23916

slicks= faster times. i will be getting a boost controller, fmic, and test pipe soon. this winter, i may switch to a t28.

Brian


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hmm.. guess so. I'll keep my mouth shut then.


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

im not trying to be a [email protected] opium3, i just think slicks will drop one's et at the most a 1/2 second. nice run 

Brian


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Oh no, I didnt' think you were trying to be mean or whatever. I was just basically saying that your correct in what you were saying, hence me shutting up cause i was wrong. Oh well... sorry for the confusion.


----------

